# Schriftarten



## unknown_member (30. Dez 2006)

Wenn ich einer TextArea eine Schriftart, zB Comic Sans MS, zuweise, klappt das nicht. Das Geschriebene wird in der Standartschrift dargestellt. Liegt das daran, dass ich in dem Ordner, in dem ich mein Programm kompiliere und ausführe diese Schriftarten nicht reinpacke?
Wenn ja, wie kann ich dann auf den Windows-Schriften-Ordner zugreifen?


thx,
unknown_member


----------



## Redfrettchen (30. Dez 2006)

Bei mir klappt es.

Mit dem Notepad hingeschnodderter Code:

```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class Test {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        JFrame frame = new JFrame();
        frame.setLayout(new FlowLayout());

        final JTextArea textArea = new JTextArea();

        JButton button = new JButton("Comic!");
        button.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
                textArea.setFont(new Font("Comic Sans MS",Font.PLAIN, 12));
            }
        });

        frame.add(button);
        frame.add(textArea);
        frame.setSize(200,200);
        frame.setVisible(true);
        frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

        textArea.requestFocus();
    }
}
```
Einfach mal was eingeben und dann auf Comic! klicken.


----------



## unknown_member (30. Dez 2006)

Stimmt, jetzt klappts! Aber sonst hats bei mir nie geklappt, komisch...  ???:L


----------

